#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE- Mains - Advance 2016 Discussion Zone >  >  NIT Patna Admission,  Ranking, Cutoff , Fees,  Placements

## ajaytopgun

The NIT Patna, formerly Bihar School of Engineering and Bihar College of Engineering, is a public engineering institution located in Patna in the Indian state of Bihar. It was renamed to NIT Patna, by the Government of India on January 28, 2004. It is an autonomous institute functions directly under Ministry of Human Resource Development, Government of India.

*Year of Establishment :* 1886
*Website:* http://www.nitp.ac.in/php/home.php
*E-mail :* director@nitp.ac.in
*Contact :* 0612-2371715
*Approved By :* University Grants Commission
*Affiliated To :* National Institute of Technology, Patna

*FACILITY

*
Boys HostelGirls HostelLibrarySportsAuditoriumMedicalWiFiIT Infrastructure
*
NIT PATNA Ranking

*AAA+ means Good
*

UG Courses* 

Mechanical EngineeringComputer ScienceEngineeringCivil EngineeringElectronics andCommunication EngineeringInformation TechnologyElectrical EngineeringArchitecture Engineering

*PG Courses

*
Electronics andCommunication EngineeringTransportation EngineeringCivil EnvironmentalEngineeringCivil and StructuralEngineeringPower EngineeringElectronics Control SystemComputer Science EngineeringMathematics and ComputingProduction Engineering
*
INSTITUTE FEE*

*Description*
*Amount*

Tuition Fee
₹35000

Registration Fee
₹500

Examination Fee
₹500

Student Welfare Fund (Annual)
₹1000

Medical Insurance Fee (Annual)
₹600

Student Activity Fee (Annual)
₹1000

Development Fee (One Time)
₹15,000

Institute Caution money (One Time, Refundable)
₹2,000

Admission processing fee of NIT Patna (One Time)
₹500

Identity card fee (One Time)
₹100

*Total*
*₹56,200*


*HOSTEL FEE*

*Particulars*
*Amount*

Annual Hostel Fee
₹12000

Hostel Caution Money
₹500

Advance Mess Charges
₹11000

Mess Caution Money
₹2000


*PLACEMENTS

**Particulars*
*Year*

No. of registered eligible students for placement
372

No. of job offers made
304

Participating Companies
42

Percentage of Job Offers
81.72%


*NIT Patna Cut off 2015

*Quota
Institute Name
Branch name
Open Rank
Open(PwD) Rank
OBC Rank
OBC(PwD) Rank
SC Rank
SC(PwD) Rank
ST Rank
ST(PwD) Rank

OR
CR
OR
CR
OR
CR
OR
CR
OR
CR
OR
CR
OR
CR
OR
CR

HS
National Institute of Technology Patna
Architecture
1324
6620
0
0
6629
7974
0
0
14934
22506
0
0
21694
40208
0
0

OS
National Institute of Technology Patna
Architecture
3034
4039
97016
97016
5908
6496
0
0
12552
15230
0
0
24079
24079
0
0

HS
National Institute of Technology Patna
Civil Engineering
8149
23858
132502
132502
24275
27079
203970
203970
81844
112828
0
0
126432
182715
0
0

OS
National Institute of Technology Patna
Civil Engineering
17838
21312
0
0
23570
27707
0
0
76118
113558
0
0
105352
134022
0
0

HS
National Institute of Technology Patna
Computer Science & Engineering
11691
20510
160077
160077
20678
24217
0
0
79785
122320
0
0
209220
235158
0
0

OS
National Institute of Technology Patna
Computer Science & Engineering
9508
17211
164346
164346
19393
24296
0
0
81274
110737
0
0
164186
190447
0
0

HS
National Institute of Technology Patna
Electrical Engineering
17482
24565
224913
224913
24588
27682
448057
448057
98980
121456
0
0
182140
207028
0
0

OS
National Institute of Technology Patna
Electrical Engineering
15505
20013
0
0
23530
27437
0
0
102234
107984
509520
509520
103089
137177
0
0

HS
National Institute of Technology Patna
Electronics & Communication Engineering
19670
25661
0
0
24956
28091
185469
185469
103864
129593
0
0
213111
261450
0
0

OS
National Institute of Technology Patna
Electronics & Communication Engineering
9473
19490
479691
479691
20699
26057
576729
576729
86455
112667
0
0
159611
182134
0
0

HS
National Institute of Technology Patna
Information Technology
23303
27833
0
0
28373
31443
0
0
129923
150366
0
0
276739
280602
0
0

OS
National Institute of Technology Patna
Information Technology
19492
23128
413568
432934
24930
29582
0
0
106666
119594
0
0
198571
212166
0
0

HS
National Institute of Technology Patna
Mechanical Engineering
4723
20695
330059
330059
20898
24000
0
0
60432
103435
0
0
94736
171424
0
0

OS
National Institute of Technology Patna
Mechanical Engineering
14138
18731
0
0
19650
24675
644515
644515
62022
100242
0
0
142488
159951
0
0








  Similar Threads: MIT Pune 2012 Admission, Cutoff, Placements, ranking, Fees, Hostels, Campus facilit IIT Rajasthan 2012 Admission, Cutoff, Ranking, Placements, Fees - Discussion Gitam University 2012 Admission, Cutoff, Placements, Ranking, Fees, Hostels COE, Anna University 2011 Admission, Cutoff, Ranking, Placements, Fees - Discussion IIT Patna 2012 Admissions, Cutoff,  Ranking, Facilities, Fees, Hostel Facility

----------

